# Arteon SE Guide: Replacing Turn Signal Halogens with LEDs



## Cloudinium (Sep 24, 2019)

Hey Everyone,

I'm new to the VWVortex community, but have been using the forum as a resource for any issues or mods that I have with on previous cars.

This past weekend, I became the proud new owner of a '19 Arteon SE 4Motion in Urano Gray. I love everything about this car...except for the halogen turn signals. 

I couldn't find much online as to how these could be upgraded to LED lights, so I worked with my friends at my VW dealership to track down the correct bulb to use, and I put together a comprehensive guide on installing them.

VW PART#10776302
Bulb Type: PWY24W
*Make sure when purchasing a LED version of this bulb, that you are getting a CAN-bus design to prevent flickering and dashboard error codes.

LEDs that I purchased: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Amber-Error-Free-PWY24W-LED-Bulbs-For-Audi-VW-Front-Turn-Signal-Lights-DRL-Lamp/303131421199?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

GUIDE: https://flic.kr/p/2hksogY

























I should get my LEDs in by Friday or Saturday, so I will post a video of what they look like once these are installed! Happy Modding!


----------



## michaelj05 (Sep 17, 2019)

This looks like a great tutorial! I’ve always been frustrated by incandescent turn signals on cars that should have LEDs, so I love that you’ve done the research and put together this guide.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Sometimes when you put in LED turn signals, it blinks too fast and you need a resistor. Its too bad you cannot convert to those awesome LED light bars that blends into the grille in the higher trims. Those lights among other design features are what sold me on the car.


----------



## Cloudinium (Sep 24, 2019)

The G Man said:


> Sometimes when you put in LED turn signals, it blinks too fast and you need a resistor. Its too bad you cannot convert to those awesome LED light bars that blends into the grille in the higher trims. Those lights among other design features are what sold me on the car.


The LEDs I purchased come with an error free chip that works with the CANbus system in the Arteon, so fingers-crossed I'm hopefully not expecting any fast-paced blinking, dashboard error codes, etc. Since this bulb was created as a direct replacement for the halogen blinkers for other VW and Audi models (and based off other user reviews) it seems like it should be a safe bet.

I'll post a video and keep everyone in the loop this Saturday!


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

The G Man said:


> Sometimes when you put in LED turn signals, it blinks too fast and you need a resistor. Its too bad you cannot convert to those awesome LED light bars that blends into the grille in the higher trims. Those lights among other design features are what sold me on the car.


Just buy and use LEDs that are CANbus compatible. Did this to my Altas' rear lights (running, brake, and turn). Also did this on my wife's new Jetta's front turn (everything else was already LED). All have been error free and blinks normal.

The new (non error) LED might look like they're blinking faster vs the stock HAL/INC lamps, but they're actually not. The HAL/INC lamps filaments are cooling down so they seem to blink slower.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Hyperflashing is when the turn signals blink faster than your stock incandescent bulbs did. This happens because your new LED bulbs draw much less power than the incandescent bulb. An error free bulb should take care of that since it has a build in load resistor.


----------



## Cloudinium (Sep 24, 2019)

LEDs arrived a day early, couldn't wait to install them.

***NOTE:* The driver side headlight casing is a little more difficult to access: the windshield washer fluid tube and a wire are clipped onto the black metal arms that secure the headlight in place. A little difficult to work around these, but not impossible to do, just unclip them and make sure you have the right tools to get into a tighter space.

ALSO, make sure you plug the LED power source wire back in to test the bulb, as the blinker also utilizes these wires as a power source.











*The background noise is not my car* - I am having construction done on the exterior of my condo. :banghead:


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Hey Cloudinium, just installed these last night. Thanks for the awesome write up and info on what LEDs to get. Really appreciate it.


----------



## DNice1 (Sep 3, 2015)

Has anyone tried to retrofit the turn signal into the inner headlight contour like the SEL-P uses? I was monkeying around yesterday and was able to begin to work something out. Need a few more days of planning and some additional purchases I think before I can finish this project. Really like how it looks tho and I'm excited to get it working if possible.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

You mean to tell me it’s in working order this whole time?!


----------



## DNice1 (Sep 3, 2015)

Not so simple Wayne. The capability is the same for the SE to have the turn signal just like higher trims but you have to add a light source to project through the inner contour like the picture I showed. It looks like the OEM LED turn signals can be purchased for >$100 per side (10x more than I want to spend...) but then you'd still have to tie them into current wiring which gets tricky with waterproof harnesses (since these are wired outside of headlight assembly). 

I found some LEDs on ebay for $8 that seem to work... Again, I just need to figure out some things to verify I can make it work before I share any more of my potentially bad idea hahaha.


----------



## DNice1 (Sep 3, 2015)

I was able to get my inner contour LED turn signal retrofit to work and will tweak 1 final thing before calling it done. Hoping my retrofit works long term, will update! 
Difficulty was about 5/10
OEM-ness of the install is probably a 2/10 (thinking through on how to get this to a 5 while keeping costs down...) 
Tools needed - basic garage tool kit, drill. 
Total cost ~$20. 

If anyone is interested in doing this maybe I'll do a write up. Otherwise I will just enjoy this mod myself 😁👍. Turn signals are pretty bright, looks like higher trim OEM headlights from the outside. One future mod I may do is fill the original turn signal location with a led light and use as an additional headlight (similar to the higher trim arteons).


----------



## Mmccoy998 (Jun 2, 2019)

DNice1 said:


> I was able to get my inner contour LED turn signal retrofit to work and will tweak 1 final thing before calling it done. Hoping my retrofit works long term, will update!
> Difficulty was about 5/10
> OEM-ness of the install is probably a 2/10 (thinking through on how to get this to a 5 while keeping costs down...)
> Tools needed - basic garage tool kit, drill.
> ...


I'm interested if you can share what you used

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

DNice1 said:


> I was able to get my inner contour LED turn signal retrofit to work and will tweak 1 final thing before calling it done. Hoping my retrofit works long term, will update!
> Difficulty was about 5/10
> OEM-ness of the install is probably a 2/10 (thinking through on how to get this to a 5 while keeping costs down...)
> Tools needed - basic garage tool kit, drill.
> ...


Interested as well!


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Bumping this for DNice write up


----------



## DNice1 (Sep 3, 2015)

Alright seems like we have enough interest for me to do a write up! My current install now works perfectly but is not as bright as I would like. As soon as I find an LED that is a bit brighter I will post details


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Awesome!


----------



## Mmccoy998 (Jun 2, 2019)

Cloudinium said:


> LEDs arrived a day early, couldn't wait to install them.
> 
> ***NOTE:* The driver side headlight casing is a little more difficult to access: the windshield washer fluid tube and a wire are clipped onto the black metal arms that secure the headlight in place. A little difficult to work around these, but not impossible to do, just unclip them and make sure you have the right tools to get into a tighter space.
> 
> ...


I ended up doing this as well, really wasn't bad at all. I pulled the washer fluid filler neck off and snapped it back on after I finished

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie_PL (Aug 4, 2021)

DNice1 said:


> Has anyone tried to retrofit the turn signal into the inner headlight contour like the SEL-P uses? I was monkeying around yesterday and was able to begin to work something out. Need a few more days of planning and some additional purchases I think before I can finish this project. Really like how it looks tho and I'm excited to get it working if possible.
> 
> View attachment 83532


Is there any chance you could share the secret how to make it happen? It looks awesome!


----------



## jalex6891 (Aug 13, 2021)

DNice1 said:


> Alright seems like we have enough interest for me to do a write up! My current install now works perfectly but is not as bright as I would like. As soon as I find an LED that is a bit brighter I will post details


Have you finished your write up? I would like to know your solution. Thanks


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Bumping this as I’m not sure if Dnice has a write up posted elsewhere. I think instead of going the turn signal route, I might try to install a second DRL strip like the lower strip. Just trying to figure out how to tap into the lower and splice it in. If I succeed, I’ll let you guys know.


----------



## Beekiller (Nov 12, 2021)

Did you succeed installing the srip turning lights? How you did it?


----------



## Beekiller (Nov 12, 2021)

Did you complete the upgrade? Any updates on how to install the strip turn signal light? What bulb did you use?


----------



## Tomassk (8 mo ago)

DNice1 said:


> Alright seems like we have enough interest for me to do a write up! My current install now works perfectly but is not as bright as I would like. As soon as I find an LED that is a bit brighter I will post details


Hi, is there any chance you could share what parts you used and how did you manage that everything works? Thank you


----------



## Tomassk (8 mo ago)

Arteon Wayne said:


> Bumping this as I’m not sure if Dnice has a write up posted elsewhere. I think instead of going the turn signal route, I might try to install a second DRL strip like the lower strip. Just trying to figure out how to tap into the lower and splice it in. If I succeed, I’ll let you guys know.


Hi, did you succeed? Any chance that you could share what parts you used and how did you manage that everything works? Thank you


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Quick Update: I haven't done anything yet, but I just bought a kit from Type S Auto Lights, and am currently figuring out how to execute before I start digging into it. My buddy is going to help me, but I think I have a good idea of what to do. If successful, I'm going to have two 12" LED strips (multi mode and color) in the second empty strip of the head light unit for the SE models. I decided to nix the turn signal idea like DNice1 did since I don't mind the turn signal in LED form, and I honestly didn't feel like splicing into the turn signal wire. If it works, I'll take pics, and post a write up. I know this won't really matter to all the SEL and SELP users, but I figured if you have an SE and want to do something, the option is there. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Tomassk (8 mo ago)

Arteon Wayne said:


> Quick Update: I haven't done anything yet, but I just bought a kit from Type S Auto Lights, and am currently figuring out how to execute before I start digging into it. My buddy is going to help me, but I think I have a good idea of what to do. If successful, I'm going to have two 12" LED strips (multi mode and color) in the second empty strip of the head light unit for the SE models. I decided to nix the turn signal idea like DNice1 did since I don't mind the turn signal in LED form, and I honestly didn't feel like splicing into the turn signal wire. If it works, I'll take pics, and post a write up. I know this won't really matter to all the SEL and SELP users, but I figured if you have an SE and want to do something, the option is there. Fingers crossed!


Thank you for your swift response! I do have an EU equivalent of SE, hence I am very much interested in the head light unit update. Fingers crossed! Looking forward to your pics and commnents.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

To anyone following this, a quick update: I finally got some LED strips and started digging into the headlight. What I found was surprising and unexpected. I was under the assumption that the strip portion of the light was hollow. That is incorrect. It’s actually a plastic tube, and the light is projected into it at the end. Check out the pics below.
Here is the tube with the cover off. 








this would be under the plastic cover on top of the head light.

I figured out that the light projects like a fiber optic line. If you press the light source to the end of it, it lights the unit. 








so now,I am presented with a new problem to this, but I’m actually relieved since I no longer have to worry about how I’m going to snake an LED strip into the assembly and just have to figure out a bright source of light and affixing it to the end of the tube. Once I figure that out, more to come!


----------



## Tomassk (8 mo ago)

Arteon Wayne said:


> To anyone following this, a quick update: I finally got some LED strips and started digging into the headlight. What I found was surprising and unexpected. I was under the assumption that the strip portion of the light was hollow. That is incorrect. It’s actually a plastic tube, and the light is projected into it at the end. Check out the pics below.
> Here is the tube with the cover off.
> View attachment 196135
> 
> ...


Very interesting, indeed. Looking forward to jear hear from you soon


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Update: I was able to pull off what I wanted in terms of idea, but not sure about it long term. Long post to follow this afternoon on what I did, what I used, and current thoughts. Stay tuned!


----------



## Messy_smith (Sep 15, 2021)

Arteon Wayne said:


> Update: I was able to pull off what I wanted in terms of idea, but not sure about it long term. Long post to follow this afternoon on what I did, what I used, and current thoughts. Stay tuned!


i seen this youtube clip of a tiguan retrofit lighting. it might give you what you are after. the source light is separate from the tubing that lights up,


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Okay folks, here is my write up. I’d like to say this is my first attempt at trying something, but I doubt my last. Only time will tell on the longevity of this option.
My goal with this project was to give the second inner LED strip on the headlight unit of an SE some type of projection. It always bothered me that it just sat there useless, and it makes the headlight look broken in my opinion. First thing I did was obtain a 24” multi color LED strip set from Type S Auto. I’ll post the link at the bottom for anyone interested. Bear in mind, I didn’t realize it, but apparently this kit was not designed for exterior use. That being said, so far, it has held up to the elements and heat. Next thing I did was dig into the headlight itself.

Here is the top of the unit after you take off the top cover with the three tabs 









To gain access to the projector underneath the top bracket (that piece in the window of the center), you’ll need to remove the three screws on top, and the one on the side closest to the fender.









After you do that, you simply pull up on the bracket (it is quite flexible, and the warmer the better), and remove the two screws holding the cover in place. Once removed, you’ll see this.








Essentially, this is a really big fiber optic tube that goes into the assembly on the front. To broadcast your light, simply press/affix it to the end like you would with any FO








Here’s where it gets silly. To keep the led strip in place, all I did was zip tie the strip to the end. That’s it. Make sure if you do this the light is centered on the end, or it won’t broadcast.








The strip itself is 12” long, but you only need about 4” of it to work. I just haven’t cut it yet. That being said, that’s about it. Nothing too fancy. Here’s the catch: after installing this, I realized you can’t see the light in the daytime, as the led just isn’t bright enough. But! It does shine very well at night. I used a 10amp fuse tap to power this, and it only uses about 3-5amps, so you should be good with that. If you did want to use a light source as bright as the outside strip on the headlight, you would have to rig up an led using about 25amps. Below are some pics of different colors, and the difference between day and night. If you have any questions, let me know. Thanks!


































kit I used: TYPE S HyperBright™ 24


----------



## rovshan (10 mo ago)

Arteon Wayne said:


> Okay folks, here is my write up. I’d like to say this is my first attempt at trying something, but I doubt my last. Only time will tell on the longevity of this option.
> My goal with this project was to give the second inner LED strip on the headlight unit of an SE some type of projection. It always bothered me that it just sat there useless, and it makes the headlight look broken in my opinion. First thing I did was obtain a 24” multi color LED strip set from Type S Auto. I’ll post the link at the bottom for anyone interested. Bear in mind, I didn’t realize it, but apparently this kit was not designed for exterior use. That being said, so far, it has held up to the elements and heat. Next thing I did was dig into the headlight itself.
> 
> Here is the top of the unit after you take off the top cover with the three tabs
> ...


I have an SE and would love to install something like this. I’m just worried about pressure washing when water can come under the hood and get onto the exposed wiring. 
Following your upcoming improvements 👍


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

rovshan said:


> I have an SE and would love to install something like this. I’m just worried about pressure washing when water can come under the hood and get onto the exposed wiring.
> Following your upcoming improvements 👍


I thought about that. Drove through a very heavy rainfall storm on the highway yesterday, and when I got home, checked all the wiring and it was dry. I believe it should be good, but still considering going back and using heat shrink on all open connections. Right now, they’re just wrapped in electrical tape.


----------



## Davey B (6 mo ago)

Arteon Wayne said:


> Okay folks, here is my write up. I’d like to say this is my first attempt at trying something, but I doubt my last. Only time will tell on the longevity of this option.
> My goal with this project was to give the second inner LED strip on the headlight unit of an SE some type of projection. It always bothered me that it just sat there useless, and it makes the headlight look broken in my opinion. First thing I did was obtain a 24” multi color LED strip set from Type S Auto. I’ll post the link at the bottom for anyone interested. Bear in mind, I didn’t realize it, but apparently this kit was not designed for exterior use. That being said, so far, it has held up to the elements and heat. Next thing I did was dig into the headlight itself.
> 
> Here is the top of the unit after you take off the top cover with the three tabs
> ...


Newbie owner here so apologies if I am talking nonsense but isn't this the actual tube that is used for the turn signals on non-SE models anyway? So is it not possible just to buy the appropriate LEDs from VW and connect them via the existing flasher wiring? I've not even raised the bonnet on mine yet so my knowledge is pretty much zero.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Nice write up Wayne! Now all 5 of you SE owners can enjoy front LED turn signals. 😜 

Has anyone noticed how insanely bright the factory front LED turn signals are? I can see mine reflecting off of road signs like hundreds of feet away.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Davey B said:


> Newbie owner here so apologies if I am talking nonsense but isn't this the actual tube that is used for the turn signals on non-SE models anyway? So is it not possible just to buy the appropriate LEDs from VW and connect them via the existing flasher wiring? I've not even raised the bonnet on mine yet so my knowledge is pretty much zero.


That is correct, you could either buy the factory and try to install, or even take the current wiring and move it there.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Copbait said:


> Nice write up Wayne! Now all 5 of you SE owners can enjoy front LED turn signals. 😜
> 
> Has anyone noticed how insanely bright the factory front LED turn signals are? I can see mine reflecting off of road signs like hundreds of feet away.


Thanks! Ever since I did the led turn signal swap, it is quite bright for sure.


----------



## rovshan (10 mo ago)

Arteon Wayne said:


> Thanks! Ever since I did the led turn signal swap, it is quite bright for sure.


Hi 👋 
So you’re saying you now have a LED turn signal in the inner tube. Can I just follow your latest write up to install mine?
I just wanted to ask what should I do with the factory turn signal wiring? Should I use it to power the LED strip I need to buy? Thank you in advance


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Hey Rovshan! I have not personally done that, but I'm almost certain that is what Dnice did. As far as how to do it, I imagine it would be as simple as you pulling the turn signal out of the inner housing, and then affixing it to the end of the tube like what I did with the LED's. I am at some point going to experiment with that, just don't have the time right now. When I do, I'll post it on here as an update.


----------



## rovshan (10 mo ago)

Arteon Wayne said:


> Hey Rovshan! I have not personally done that, but I'm almost certain that is what Dnice did. As far as how to do it, I imagine it would be as simple as you pulling the turn signal out of the inner housing, and then affixing it to the end of the tube like what I did with the LED's. I am at some point going to experiment with that, just don't have the time right now. When I do, I'll post it on here as an update.


Thank you for the update 👍😉


----------



## rovshan (10 mo ago)

Arteon Wayne said:


> Hey Rovshan! I have not personally done that, but I'm almost certain that is what Dnice did. As far as how to do it, I imagine it would be as simple as you pulling the turn signal out of the inner housing, and then affixing it to the end of the tube like what I did with the LED's. I am at some point going to experiment with that, just don't have the time right now. When I do, I'll post it on here as an update.


Good afternoon Wayne
just wanted to check if did the install to share an update 🙂


----------

